# Sources: Center Diop commits to Mavericks



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3471169

*Sources: Center Diop commits to Mavericks*
By Marc Stein
ESPN.com news services
(Archive)

Free-agent center DeSagana Diop on Tuesday gave a verbal commitment to sign a new contract to return to Dallas Mavericks, according to NBA front-office sources.

Sources told ESPN.com that Diop, traded by the Mavericks to New Jersey in February as part of the Jason Kidd deal, will receive the Mavericks' full mid-level exception in a five-year deal starting at nearly $6 million.

Diop cannot officially sign and the Mavericks cannot officially comment until July 9, which is the first day NBA teams can announce signings and trades after a league-wide moratorium on roster moves is lifted.

Diop was a key member of the Dallas team that toppled its in-state rivals from San Antonio and reached the 2006 NBA Finals. It was the franchise's first trip beyond the Western Conference finals.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> Sources told ESPN.com that Diop, traded by the Mavericks to New Jersey in February as part of the Jason Kidd deal, will receive the Mavericks' full mid-level exception in a five-year deal starting at nearly $6 million.


Hilarious :rofl:

I'm mad right now.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Top teams are offering the full MLE for Maggette, someone that averages 20+ points, and we offer the full MLE for Diop?
I understand bigs are expensive but Diop??? Diop???


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Wow. Well we made the dumbest move of the offseason so far.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Diop is an effective big man, and he makes Dallas better. However, everyone in their right mind knows he isn't worth over $6 million a year. That's ludicrous.

What's next for Dallas? IMO, they need to bring back Tyronn Lue and deal Jason Terry for a true SG. Rashad McCants, Cuttino Mobley, Stephen Jackson and Jamal Crawford are all options.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Diop is an effective big man, and he makes Dallas better. However, everyone in their right mind knows he isn't worth over $6 million a year. That's ludicrous.
> 
> What's next for Dallas? IMO, they need to bring back Tyronn Lue and deal Jason Terry for a true SG. Rashad McCants, Cuttino Mobley, Stephen Jackson and Jamal Crawford are all options.


Jason Terry for Kobe Bryant?
With JET's contract, it's going to be really hard to move him. If we can somehow trade JET for a true SG, then i think our roster is pretty much set.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

The MLE isn't even 6 mill it's really gonna be 5.5-5.7 and until we know how much they actually offered I wouldn't call this the worst move in the offseason plus Diop might have those weird contract guarantees that some Mavs players have. Maggette isn't coming here I don't think we were ever in the running for him, and Diop might end up as our starter so 5.5 mil for a starting center is not that bad and I'm hoping that Kidd can make him do something in the offensive side. I'm crossing my fingers that we have a trade in place for a starting SG since that is our biggest weakness now.

PG Kidd/Terry
SG ???/Wright/Foster/Stack
SF Howard/Stack
PF Dirk/Bass
C Diop/Damp/???


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Seed said:


> The MLE isn't even 6 mill it's really gonna be 5.5-5.7 and until we know how much they actually offered I wouldn't call this the worst move in the offseason plus Diop might have those weird contract guarantees that some Mavs players have. Maggette isn't coming here I don't think we were ever in the running for him, and *Diop might end up as our starter so 5.5 mil for a starting center is not that bad* and I'm hoping that Kidd can make him do something in the offensive side. I'm crossing my fingers that we have a trade in place for a starting SG since that is our biggest weakness now.


You are right, we were never in the running for Maggette. But the guy is averaging 20+ points a game and teams are offering him the MLE, and we offered the MLE to Diop. 
$5.5 million is not bad at all for a starting center, but $10 million is really bad for a backup center.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm pretty sure we weren't the only ones after Diop either I heard that Bobcats, and the Heat offered the MLE for Diop too, and that NJ offered him a really good deal but he turned it down


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah, we could've at least offered something to Mags.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> Wow. Well we made the dumbest move of the offseason so far.


well, not really. portland raped indy (at least i think that trade was with indy, i dont wanna look for it now but im sure yall know what i mean)


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Diop is an effective big man, and he makes Dallas better. However, everyone in their right mind knows he isn't worth over $6 million a year. That's ludicrous.
> 
> What's next for Dallas? IMO, they need to bring back Tyronn Lue and deal Jason Terry for a true SG. Rashad McCants, Cuttino Mobley, Stephen Jackson and Jamal Crawford are all options.


Diop is not effective, it's 4 on 5 on offense with him on the floor. While he is a versatile and good defender his defense is not valuable enough to warrant that contract, we are not talking about a defensive anchor here.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

croco said:


> Diop is not effective, it's 4 on 5 on offense with him on the floor. While he is a versatile and good defender his defense is not valuable enough to warrant that contract, we are not talking about a defensive anchor here.


Please re-read the last two sentences of my first paragraph.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Please re-read the last two sentences of my first paragraph.


I recognized that, but I still don't know how you can call him effective. His salary doesn't make him a worse or better player on the basketball floor.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

D'oh!


----------

